# Best months?



## cbbhunter (Aug 29, 2007)

What months do you consider the best for bow hunting South Africa?


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Best Bowhunting months*

I suggest from the end of July till end of September,the latter the best.It also depends in which area you want to hunt.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

What Phillip said. Hoe gaan dit Phillip?


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Jy is baie skaars
Gaan jy saam Boabab toe hierdie jaar?

Groete
Stefan


----------



## cbbhunter (Aug 29, 2007)

I will be hunting in the northwestern part of the Limpopo area. I hunted on Khumba Kwati Safaris property, along with some neighboring properties 2 1/2 years ago. We got to know the owner of the lodge Gareth Webbstock pretty well while we were there. Well, he made us an offer we couldn’t refuse so we will be headed there again either in August or September of this year. Last time we were there the last week in August. I either have to push the dates up or back a few weeks because of other commitments one of us has here in the states.


----------

